# Global Period



## frankal (Jan 28, 2019)

Was just wondering where to find the global period for the new 2019 CPT codes Biopsy/Integumentary System.  Codes 11102 through 11107.  I know deleted CPT code 11100 was zero global days.  Would these codes also have a zero global day?

Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 28, 2019)

The new codes have a global period of 0 as well.


----------

